# suarabácti



## Vanda

Não resisti. Vi a palavra do dia e tinha que compartilhar com vocês: suarabácti. (sânsc. _svarabhakti_ gram 'separação por meio de vogal')
*Suarabácti* é um processo de acréscimo de uma vogal entre  consoantes. *Suarabáctis* são muito comuns na linguagem  semiformal ou informal e também podem ser chamados de anaptixes.  
... um sinal da evolução da Língua são os *suarabáctis*. Sabe quando  alguém _pronuncia "subistituto", mesmo que a grafia correta da palavra seja  "substituto"? Ou quando alguém diz "adivogado", quando se escreve "advogado"?  Então, esses são exemplos de *suarabáctis*. (Aulete)


_E então? Lembram-se de outros suarabáctis?


----------



## uchi.m

pinêu (do carro)


----------



## machadinho

hihi, Vanda está obicecada por suarabáctis!


----------



## Denis555

"Ritimo"
"Pisicologia"



uchi.m said:


> pinêu (do carro)


Eu quase nem consigo dizer pneu, sempre digo "pineu"


----------



## machadinho

Não sei se vale sobrenome de filósofo estrangeiro, mas todo mundo diz Heigel em vez de Hegel.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe! E tem outro jeito de falar pineu? Porque adevogado eu sei!


----------



## uchi.m

Denis555 said:


> Eu quase nem consigo dizer pneu, sempre digo "pineu"


Acho que ninguém consegue  esse p mudo é difícil de reproduzir, dá um negócio nos lábios


----------



## spohreis

Aritimética, logaritimo


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Acho que ninguém consegue  esse p mudo é difícil de reproduzir, dá um negócio nos lábios


Também nunca ouvi nenhum brasileiro pronunciar (ou não pronunciar) esse '_p_'. Talvez os portugueses (ou outros lusofalantes) consigam.


----------



## anaczz

Suarabákiti deve ser outro suarabácti.
Pissicólogo, pissiquiatra também.


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Também nunca ouvi nenhum brasileiro pronunciar (ou não pronunciar) esse '_p_'. Talvez os portugueses (ou outros lusofalantes) consigam.


Bom, eu não percebo nadinha de transcrições fonéticas, mas posso-te dizer que não desfazemos o grupo "pn" nessa palavra, nem nenhum dos outros grupos similares das palavras que vocês referiram. Lemos exactamente como se escreve, não adicionamos nenhuma outra letra.


----------



## Vós

A uma leve diferença entre pineu e pneu.

Nós falamos pineu para expressar pneu mesmo, mas o pi não é enfatizado...

Se fosse a grafia pineu o pi seria enfatizado...

Olha eu acho que é isso.


----------



## Denis555

Mais uma inusitada!
Flor > fulô (português informal regional)




Alentugano said:


> Bom, eu não percebo nadinha de transcrições fonéticas, mas posso-te dizer que não desfazemos o grupo "pn" nessa palavra, nem nenhum dos outros grupos similares das palavras que vocês referiram. Lemos exactamente como se escreve, não adicionamos nenhuma outra letra.



Eis aí a grande diferença entre a pronúncia do português falado no Brasil e em Portugal. No Brasil, o português continua sendo uma língua muito vocálica, cheia de vogais, do jeito como chegou às costas brasileiras vindo de Portugal. Em Portugal, aos poucos foi-se perdendo esse apego às vogais. Agora em Portugal acontece o contrário, elas são engolidas: A palavra "Portugal" sendo pronunciada quase como /prtgal/.

Esse fenômeno de suarabácti não foi estranho ao português medieval:
nocte > no*i*te 
lectu > le*i*to
regnu > re*i*no (nesses casos desaparece a consoante "chata" e colocamos um i-zinho.

Às vezes, colocamos o i-zinho para ajudar na pronúncia depois do desaparecimento da consoante.

arena > ar_ea_ > are*i*a
credo > cr_eo_ > cre*i*o

Mais recentemente o fenômeno continuou:
Af*e*ganistão < Afghanistan (inglês), Afganistán (espanhol) 
fut*e*bol < Football (compare com o espanhol que não colocou nada para separar as consoantes: fútbol)


A vogal que separa as consoantes é por excelência (e tradição) o *i*, como dá para ver nos exemplos anteriores.
Esse mesmo *i* é acrescentado no final de palavras estrangeiras que acabam em consoante:

Internet*i* (o ti vai ser pronunciado normalmente como tchi)
Facebook > /feisbuk*i*/ (esses casos não são mais de suarabácti, mas estão relacionados)

MacDonald's > /mak*i*donaudj*i*/ (aqui acontece os dois tipos ao mesmo tempo)

Ou seja, a colocação desse i-zinho que os brasileiros fazem para ajudar na pronúncia é algo típico do português por séculos que se perdeu em Portugal. 
Mas será que os nossos colegas portugueses não teriam pelo menos um exemplo desses fenômeno usado hoje em Portugal? Ou por lá desapareceu por completo?


----------



## anaczz

Imagino que não haja casos desses em Portugal, por um simples motivo: os portugueses normalmente pronunciam as consoantes, mesmo quando não seguidas de vogal. Não sei se me explico bem.
Quero dizer que, por exemplo, pronunciam de forma diferente o m e o n finais, quando no Brasil, muitas vezes produzimos exatamente o mesmo som para as duas; 
O s, como em Sporting, é pronunciado sem o "i" de apoio que usamos no Brasil (Səporting X Isporting). Embora não haja a vogal, meus ouvidos brasileiros ouvem uma vogalzinha ali, mas acho que não é um caso de suarabácti.
É o mesmo caso do r final, que é pronunciado quase como se fosse seguido de um ə, muito suave (às vezes nem tão suave, em certas regiões).
Dizem pneu sem intercalar um "i", há quem pronuncie nitidamente o "m" em indemnização, sem usar o "i" de apoio.
Acredito também que essa tendência de "apagamento" das  vogais contribua para que o fenômeno não ocorra, pelo menos não com a frequência em que ocorre no português do Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Internet*i* (o ti vai ser pronunciado normalmente como tchi) *Em português, não é normal haver palavras com terminação em "t", por isso colocamos um "e" no final para "completar", mas não soa como o "e" normal da pronúncia do Brasil.
> *Facebook > /feisbuk*i*/ (esses casos não são mais de suarabácti, mas estão relacionados)
> *Aqui tendemos a pronunciar à inglesa. No entanto, por vezes também preenchemos ou completamos, só que não com tanta frequência e com um "e" mais fraco que o do exemplo acima.
> *
> Mas será que os nossos colegas portugueses não teriam pelo menos um exemplo desses fenômeno usado hoje em Portugal? Ou por lá desapareceu por completo? *Assim de repente, lembro-me de um ou dois exemplos aqui em Portugal: Portfolio foi aportuguesado para portefólio para desfazer a sequência rtf. Amsterdam foi aportuguesado para Amesterdão, porque sequências ms são estranhas em português. No Brasil optou-se, creio eu, por deixar esses grupos intactos, ao menos na escrita, portfólio e Amsterdã.
> *


----------



## machadinho

Gente, uma pequena observação conceitual: o tal do suarabácti não é mera inserção de vogal. É inserção de vogal que provoca a divisão de 1 grupo consonantal em 2.

Estes exemplos da Vanda, spohreis e anaczz, uchi.m, entre outros, são de suarabáctis.
subs·ti·tu·to → su·bis·ti·tu·to
a·rit·mé·ti·ca → a·ri·ti·mé·ti·ca
psi·qui·a·tra → pis·si·qui·a·tra
pneu → pi·neu

Mas metade dos exemplos que arrolamos aqui, para começar, os meus, não é.


----------



## marta12

ha quem diga "ritimo" em vez de "ritmo". É a que ouço com mais frequência.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> ha quem diga "ritimo" em vez de "ritmo". É a que ouço com mais frequência.


A sério? Que interessante, nunca ouvi, acho eu...


----------



## Vanda

Nós?! Com certeza: _rítimo_!


----------



## marta12

A sério Alentugano
e a até a pessoas consideradas bem falantes do português.

Olá Vanda

está a dizer que os brasileiros pronunciam rítimo? e como escrevem?


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> A sério Alentugano
> e a até a pessoas consideradas bem falantes do português.
> 
> Olá Vanda
> 
> está a dizer que os brasileiros pronunciam rítimo? e como escrevem?


 Eu posso-lhe responder, só há uma grafia, que é_ ritmo_.


----------



## Vós

Mentira! Eu não falo ritimo, nem aqui nem com ninguém, e as pessoas confundem isto (na minha visão). As consoantes têm sons, tê, dê, gê e neste caminho segue-se, então em certas palavras, como pneu simplesmente, o som do p (pê) vira (pi), para uma harmonia de som, sendo que se fosse pineu seria equivalente para algumas línguas como se fosse (piineu).

No português, as consoante no som, vêm acompanhada de vogal, b é bê, c é cê k é ká, não há como fugir sendo que, uma consoante muda é muda, mas tem som como se fosse ela mais uma vogal, mas ai que entra tempo, entonação ou seja, em síntese a ênfase na sílaba.

Olha, mas isso é o que eu acho só não gosto muito desse assunto.

Os portugueses até por questões geográficas sofrem influência de línguas consonantais, além do jeito abafado (que é o clássico) de se falar a língua dentro de um contexto generalista, obviamente! 

Nós brasileiros já "reinventamos" a fonética do português para uma língua aberta e acentuada.

Olha desculpa se machuquei alguém, se oprimi alguém, mas postei o que penso, a idéia que tenho sobre esse assunto, não sou fã da explicação da fonética desse modo, como se nós falássemos errado.


----------



## marta12

Não sei se isso é para mim, Vós, mas não quis, nem nunca quero dar a ideia que os brasileiros falam errado, mas sim perceber as diferenças entre as duas línguas.


----------



## uchi.m

machadinho said:


> Gente, uma pequena observação conceitual: o tal do suarabácti não é mera inserção de vogal. É inserção de vogal que provoca a divisão de 1 grupo consonantal em 2.
> 
> Estes exemplos da Vanda, spohreis e anaczz, entre outros, são de suarabáctis.
> subs·ti·tu·to → su·bis·ti·tu·to
> a·rit·mé·ti·ca → a·ri·ti·mé·ti·ca
> psi·qui·a·tra → pis·si·qui·a·tra
> 
> Mas metade dos exemplos que arrolamos aqui, para começar, os meus, não é.


Ei? E o meu pineu?  Aliás, se alguém quiser um carro grampeado usado, tem o meu. Faço baratinho pra vocês, só zero-real.


----------



## Vós

Numa visão simplista até vai, todavia por definição eu falo p-neu sendo o p com som de pi para uma harmonia de som, já que o som original da consoante é pê.

Pêneu seria algo como "xebeu" fica feio! 

Ahuhauaha.


----------



## uchi.m

Vós said:


> A uma leve diferença entre pineu e pneu.
> 
> Nós falamos pineu para expressar pneu mesmo, mas o pi não é enfatizado...
> 
> Se fosse a grafia pineu o pi seria enfatizado...
> 
> Olha eu acho que é isso.


Se for pelas regrinhas normais, a sílaba tônica é _neu_ em _pineu_. Que nem Romeu. O _pi_ não é enfatizado, não.


----------



## Vós

Eu gosto do neu dou ênfase ai mesmo como em Romeu sim...


----------



## machadinho

É um fato fonético, Vous, não há como fugir dele.


----------



## Alentugano

Vós said:


> Nós brasileiros já "reinventamos" a fonética do português para uma língua aberta e acentuada.


Foi mesmo? Isso é um facto ou uma opinião muito pessoal? 
E eu a pensar que isso era um traço conservador que se manteve no Brasil. Segundo o que tenho lido por aí, o português europeu é que divergiu(?)/reinventou(?)/inovou(?) nesse aspecto.


----------



## anaczz

Vós said:


> Numa visão simplista até vai, todavia por definição eu falo p-neu sendo o p com som de pi para uma harmonia de som, já que o som original da consoante é pê.


Mas é exatamente disso que estamos falando: o p com som de pi!
Em Portugal, geralmente,  o p não tem som de pi.
Se você fala o p com som de pi, mesmo que mentalmente tenha presente que o p "é mudo", você fala como a maioria no Brasil.
Em São Paulo a pronúncia tende até para "peneu".


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Em São Paulo a pronúncia tende até para "peneu".


São Paulo? Ou Floripa?


----------



## anaczz

Não conheço o sotaque de Floripa... A paulista-paulistana aqui fala peneu e sempre ouviu assim.


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Não conheço o sotaque de Floripa... A paulista-paulistana aqui fala peneu e sempre ouviu assim.


E de Pato Branco? Talvez o de Guaratuba, logo às oito da noite, chegando atrasada na aula ?


----------



## Vós

Alentugano said:


> Foi mesmo? Isso é um facto ou uma opinião muito pessoal?
> E eu a pensar que isso era um traço conservador que se manteve no Brasil. Segundo o que tenho lido por aí, o português europeu é que divergiu(?)/reinventou(?)/inovou(?) nesse aspecto.



Ale pelo que eu entendia 100%, vós sempre falastes de maneira abafada e com aquele sotaque típico da língua, já que era algo falado apenas ali em Portugal, quando chegáreis ao Brasil (na vossa brava aventura de espalhar a língua portuguesa atráves dos continentes) a deturbação por vários fatores acontece nascendo o português brasileiro, que tanto se destaca que hoje se fala muito luso-brasileiro.

Olha, eu não quis vos tramar, eu opinei sobre uma coisa, que eu achava que era um fato, pois o teu testemunho agora não me faz ter certeza.

E quando eu digo que vós tendes sotaque é uma maneira de expressão, pois pelo meu conceito de que vós tendes a preferência da língua, o sotaque é nosso e não vosso.



marta12 said:


> Não sei se isso é para mim, Vós, mas não quis,  nem nunca quero dar a ideia que os brasileiros falam errado, mas sim  perceber as diferenças entre as duas línguas.



Eu fui totalmente generalista marta12 não pensei em ninguém.

Como fala pneu em Portugal?


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu me confesso um grande e incorrigível _suarabacteiro_, mas p*i*sicólogo dói...
Em ritmo eu acho que não chego a enunciar a vogal, mas ela aparece como "fantasma" através da palatização: rí_tch_mo.


----------



## Vós

A preferência existe, mesmo porque quem as implantou em novos territórios foram os próprios portugueses, agora esse negócio de preferência se diz respeito ao estilo clássico, no qual é como o inglês britânico e e o inglês australiano por exemplo, o mais clássico é o jeito britânico, mas nenhum está errado pois não são dialetos intra-nacionais e sim inter-nacionais.

Quando eu disse, só tinha ali, é como antes de Portugal navegar e conquistar suas colônias o português era só em Portugal mesmo.


----------



## Vós

Não me interessa, eles têm por uma questão moral o controle do que é clássico e o que não é, o que eles fizerem  será clássico e acabou, não tirando a importância do português brasileiro que é até a língua mais fiél, a meu ser.

O português, no qual mais difere do de Portugal é o brasileiro, logo acho que por isso, podemos de uma maneira abrangente considerar o português das outras nações sem ser do Brasil ou de Portugal, como sendo de Portugal.

Moçambique, e Angola que são os exemplos mais comuns falam um português europeu.

Português do Brasil só tem aqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

Como dizem os portugueses: _Que maçada!_

P.S.: fiel não tem acento.


----------



## machadinho

cap(i)cioso


----------



## Macunaíma

Cap*i*tar, cap*i*tura, ráp*i*to (rapto), ab*i*dução, ap*i*tidão...


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Como dizem os portugueses: _Que maçada!_
> 
> P.S.: fiel não tem acento.


  O Vós gosta tanto de acentos, que inventou mais alguns!

*"Moçambique, e Angola que são os exemplos mais comuns falam um português europeu.*" Vós, por enquanto o português europeu ainda é a grande influência, mas já se começa a perceber que estão começando a se desenvolver nesses países novas variantes. Ainda estão muito no começo, no entanto é apenas uma questão de tempo. É bom lembrar que esses países ficaram independentes não faz muito tempo, se compararmos com o Brasil, não é?

Mais exemplos relativos à discussão: _adstringente, subscrição_, _obturação, obtuso_, _amnésia, mnemónica,...
_


----------



## anaczz

Sem contar o fato de nunca terem ficado tantos séculos praticamente isolados de Portugal como ficou o Brasil, entre o descobrimento e a mudança da corte para cá, tendo a diferenciação da língua começado já naquele tempo. Aliás, pouco se falava português por aqui no primeiro século após o descobrimento.




Vós said:


> Português do Brasil só tem aqui.


E é usado por cerca de 83% dos falantes nativos de português do mundo...


----------



## Denis555

Hotmail -> hot*i*mail -> /rotchimeiu/ ou /rotchmeiu/ ou ainda /rotimeiu/ (em algumas partes do Nordeste)


----------



## Vanda

Gente, não deem corda aos acentos acrescentados do Vós e cotinuem dentro da discussão, por favor, senão este tópico vai falar de _pineu _a pato assado.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Gente, não deem corda aos acentos acrescentados do Vós e cotinuem dentro da discussão, por favor, senão este tópico vai falar de _pineu _a pato assado.


UaiEitaa, ainda quer continuar? Só vou continuar se o Voz falar, senão eu volto pro serviço. Trabalhar. Ou melhor: tentar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O fenómeno de acréscimo duma vogal entre consonantes chámase na linguística occidental *anaptise*, e a vocal *anaptítica*.


----------

